# Any Idea What This Stuff Is? (Probable U.S. Native Plant)



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all! I'm hoping someone here can satisfy a passing curiosity:

I have a (quasi-intermittent, i.e. I've never seen it totally dry up but it's come close) stream on my property, and there's one plant (other than the copious amounts of skunk cabbage) that seems to thrive around it, growing both immersed and emersed. I took some photos while I was outside this morning, and I was wondering if anyone knew what it was. And, more importantly, is it possible to pluck it out of said stream and plop it into an aquarium once it warms up outside?

I suspect it's indigenous, so if it helps in ID-ing it, I live in Connecticut.

Photos:



















Yeah. Sorry about the blur caused by the water. Not much I can do about that, but I hope the shots give you an idea of the foliage and whatnot. It seems to be growing in a rosette, by the way. At least, I think it is. o.0'


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's probably this:
http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=NAOF


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmmm... that's definitely similar, probably the right genus at least, but the leaves on mine aren't toothed like in the photos of the plant in that link - the emergent leaves on my plants are more lobed, almost like hands with fat fingers in their shape, as opposed to the toothed, elongated oval shape there. Also, I think the flower is a little bit different - but that's based on six-month-old memories of the blooms; they're not flowering at the moment.

Anyway, thanks for that link - at least I have a starting point with the right plant structure. I do wish the USDA had photos of the other cress species it listed, though. I probably have one of those. -.-'

-Amanda


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=311&category=genus&spec=Lindernia

looks like this to me.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

doubleott05 said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=311&category=genus&spec=Lindernia
> 
> looks like this to me.


I think the leaves (at least submersed) are sometimes like that, but the plant structure is totally different - the clino. is a stem plant, this is a rosette. I'm thinking now that mine is something relaated to watercress, but still lacking a species name.

Thanks, though


----------



## fireflyapc (Apr 2, 2010)

It's certainly Brassicaceae, mb watercress or some of its relatives, they're abundant and different in shape...

Rosette or stem - depends on the phase of life cycle: while juvenile - rosette, flowering - stem develops...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info  Yeah, when they flower they get a single long stem, but in my mind that doesn't really make it a stem plant so much as a rosette with a stem for its flowers o.0'

XD Anyone know where I can find a photo chart of the various cress species, then?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Photo chart? All you need is a good key to the genus, some flowering material and a good botanical dictionary (dictionary.com works surprisingly well). Don't worry: You can do it.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

It is definitely some sort of watercress.


----------

